# Sage bambino plus - needs resetting after every cup



## Emilyd (May 2, 2020)

I have just received a factory refurbished sage bambino plus. When I turn the machine on I have the choice of pouring a single cup or using the steamer. If I try to change the milk or temp settings it switches off.

I then reset it, am able to pour one cup and change the settings, but as soon as the cup has been poured. The weird settings come back.

Any idea as to why this may happen and if I'm able to stop it!?

Many thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Emilyd said:


> I have just received a factory refurbished sage bambino plus. When I turn the machine on I have the choice of pouring a single cup or using the steamer. If I try to change the milk or temp settings it switches off.
> 
> I then reset it, am able to pour one cup and change the settings, but as soon as the cup has been poured. The weird settings come back.
> 
> ...


 Where did you get it from?


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

If you mean the single cup and steam lights are illuminated when you turn it on, that means it is telling you it is time to descale the machine.

Hard to tell from your message as to what is happening exactly. But hopefully this helps.


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

@Emilyd Just checking you have seen this - After reading it again, I strongly suspect this is the cause.

Those two buttons will flash, but you are bypassing it, allowing you to make a coffee, but next time it is asking to be cleaned again.


----------

